# Parsippany NJ slot car show



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

There is a slot car show May 26th at the PAL in Parsippany NJ.I will be there,anybody else?

David S


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll be in the house too and early I might add.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll be there and Bob too.My right hand man Kevin won't be there this time.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> I'll be there and Bob too.My right hand man Kevin won't be there this time.


If I'd known that, i would have had you put me down as ur helper. Im passing on my own tables this time around. 

I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have my table reserved and hope I will be able to attend.


----------



## ubetrbqwik (Oct 24, 2007)

Is there going to be a race at this show or just a swap meet?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

me and my brother are getting 2 tables too. hopefully it'll be a good show.

lots of underpriced new old stock, Fly, scalextric and carrera cars. plus a bunch of ho stuff.


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

sethndaddy said:


> me and my brother are getting 2 tables too. hopefully it'll be a good show.
> 
> lots of underpriced new old stock, Fly, scalextric and carrera cars. plus a bunch of ho stuff.


They do have a routed HO track set up at the show.

David S

Post ment for ubetrbqwik.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

ECHORR web site says Grey TKO track will be used, running INDY class.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*my rain dance did the trick*

I will be there with lots of good stuff and a few items for my man RC (MR. Cat-yea). fun fun fun as always.............:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

See you guys there


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Without a doubt Double B!!!!!


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

I had a great time at the show.Found lots of parts and a nice Aurora G-Plus chassis,2 AW ThunderJet GT40's NIB,a #60 Tomy Castrol GTP Jaguar and a Tomy Super G-Plus ESPO F1 car and a Aurora Vibrator dump truck in blue cab with a grey dump body.Almost forgot a Japanese release Toyota GTP #38 in blue/white Minolta livery in it's original EX-003 cube.Plus 3 parts chassis's for my Motorific cars. All in all a good day!

David S


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Double B,

First and foremost, thanks again for hooking Jarrett up with the car. You've always been top shelf brother! And ah, yes. For bringing my new babies. They're almost ready to be tucked into their new plastic bunk beds.

Tom,

I'm rolling out to you real soon my man. I'm super geeked over your setup. It looks real nice. Don't worry, I'll be sure to bring a towel for when I bring some of my Prototype's over -LOL!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Rick,Let me know when.Just to let you know,who do you think had first shot at those prototypes.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL, without a doubt were you at the forefront of getting your hands on them and I'm sure with you being a former 6000'er, you had mind blowing pieces. I'll hit you on Friday to see how you're looking for Sunday.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll be at the englishtown drags next sunday.Any other day is good.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok, sounds good.


----------

